
Subaru warning about making changes to vehicles - eledumb
https://www.reddit.com/r/subaru/comments/cf5ngu/subaru_puts_out_big_warning_to_retailers_about/
======
eledumb
Subaru is warning dealers about making modifications to their cars, listing
simple items like changing tires and wheels, they also mention adding larger
tires and wheels and lifting the vehicles, but they specifically mention
changing tires and wheels.

Subaru is requiring that dealers must identify and document any changes they
detect because it could impact warranty coverage. If a dealer does make non-
standard modifications they must indemnify Subaru.

I think I'm going to have a discussion with my Subaru dealer and get a copy of
their warranty support and manufacturer indemnification letter when they
replaced my tires with non OEM tires. I replaced the OEM tires with the same
size tires, but they aren't OEM and they could impact vehicle performance and
I need to know that my dealer will stand behind the change.

With all the technology on cars it's looking like the car industry is going
down the Apple/John Deer business model. You don't really "own" the car, you
just pay to use it, and maintain it, but you don't own it.

